# Snowdrift Farms is closing



## IrishLass (Dec 2, 2011)

I just got an e-mail from Bill, the owner of Snowdrift Farms. He says they will closing by December 12- that's the last day they will be taking orders. He has lots of stuff for 50% off on sales over $30.00.

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/index.html


IrishLass


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 2, 2011)

I wish Bill the best of luck in his new endeavors.


----------



## HartNana (Dec 24, 2011)

*so sad*

I got my start soap making because of them..I am sad to see them close.


----------



## YEOK (Jan 5, 2012)

I am soo sorry Bill had to go out of business. I have been ordering from them for over 10 years.  Does anyone know how to get in touch with him.  Have sent 3 emails regarding my last order on December 2nd with no response.  Have not seen product or refund yet.  Sure would like my $64 back or the products I ordered.  The telephone has been disconnected too.

Thanks for any contact info anyone can provide.
Diana


----------



## summerlandscrubs (Jan 25, 2012)

*Snowdrift Farms*

Diana, I'm new here, but came across your comment about your order at Snowdrift Farms.  I ordered from them, too, and I'm out $16.  I haven't been able to get a hold of them, and I found out their business location has been empty since January of last year???  

Did you ever receive your order or refund? 

I know Trina is gone, and Bill is going through hell, but he still needs to do the right thing and refund everyone's money.  I think Trina would have wanted that.


----------



## YEOK (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Summerlandscrub, Yes it is frustrating.  I think he is trying his best.  He sent me a confirmation email for a refund of my $64 2 weeks ago.  The money has not shown up in my account.  I'm thinking the bank is holding his money for whatever reason.  Here is a copy of the last email I received before the refund.  He sent it to all subscribers of the newsletter: 

BEGINNING OF HIS NOTE 

"Closing Sale Update

We have shipped everything that it is possible to ship. We will begin processing refunds for products  that we were unable to ship from the closing sale beginning on Tuesday December 27.

Unfortunately Bank of .America merchant services is withholding all of the funds that were spent at the sale. These funds should have been deposited to my account on Dec 5, but still have not been. This meant that I had to spend money that was meant for production materials on shipping orders and paying wages. Thus we have been unable to produce some of the Beurre orders and those will be refunded, unless already shipped, in the last week of December.

I am sorry for the inconvenience that this delay and refund has caused because I had hoped to be able to produce these materials, but the bank's criteria for release of funds kept shifting plus the analyst seemed to be constantly on vacation. "  END OF HIS NOTE.  

This is why I think the bank is still holding my refund.  I emailed him, but have not heard anything.  I don't think he is a scammer, just having a hard time.  Another email newsletter said he was going to provide consulting services.  I know he is an Engineer, but not sure what services he will be offering. I'm moving on and if I do get the money back, good.  I'll keep you posted through this site if you like.  Would you do the same if you hear anything?  thanks, Diana


----------



## summerlandscrubs (Jan 25, 2012)

*Snowdrift Farms*

Thanks Diana.  

I got the same email, but got no direct reply from Bill or anyone else to my emails asking about the refund.

We'll just have to keep our fingers crossed.  I think, after seeing their building was empty (on a real estate site) and up for lease since last January, things were bad for a lot longer than most thought.    

I will let you know if I hear anything.

Thanks, Denise


----------



## judymoody (Jan 25, 2012)

I filed a dispute resolution claim with paypal and got my money back.  It took awhile though.  If you want a refund, you should probably contact your credit card company or paypal to get the charges reversed before the window of opportunity runs out.


----------



## summerlandscrubs (Jan 25, 2012)

Unfortunately, I ordered from them on December 1st, so my 45 days is already up.  So, if Bill sees fit to not refund me, I am SOL.  :/

I received the email announcing that they were closing the day after I placed my order.


----------

